# Dell XPS 15 or HP DV6-6165TX



## vinwins (Dec 2, 2011)

BTW if anybody gets to know abt lenovo dealer in delhi that sell Y570 (sadly stopped as said but flipkart says stock coming) featuring I7 and overclocked GT550M (N12P-GT1) @ 2GB GDDR5, plz inform......
 HP DV6-6165TX-
 I7 2670QM, ATI Radeon HD 6770M (30-40% faster than GT 540M), HP cool sense
 Dell XPS 15-
 I7 2630QM, GT 540M, 1080p screen...
 If anybody owns any of laptop, plz tell...
 Do not tell that HP laptops are ****...If you haven't used an I series HP 
Share the experience of your lappies and tell me. intended for gaming. gonna take a cooler pad notepal ergostand as well...
any other suggestions.........


----------



## Niilesh (Dec 2, 2011)

For gaming i would recommend 6165tx


----------



## amirtaraj (Dec 2, 2011)

DV6-6165tx Perfect for gaming
For ex: 6165tx can play GTA4 fluently with all details at high including shadows but not in case of XPS15


----------



## rider (Dec 2, 2011)

6165tx in every expect.. Dell XPS 15 is machine full of hardware errors 
I am using 6165tx and I'm very much satisfied except average screen display.
Alienware is overall better.. but much pricey that's why i bought this.
Best price at nehru place new delhi is 56.5k

I'm getting 30+ fps in all most every i played.. 
around 50+ in GTA IV
50 in black ops
30+ in saints row 3
30+ in nfs the run
40+ in assassin creed 4
I dont think i need a good cooler I do OC though.. just using some local cooler gifted by shopkeeper and i cant find any heating issue


----------



## sarthak (Dec 3, 2011)

6165tx for gaming.............it has better GPU than the XPS and runs all games smoothly.


----------



## kaz (Dec 7, 2011)

mine runs all games smooooooothly

better than what notebookcheck.com suggests..... 

u talk of crysis2, witcher2, battlefield3, bulletstorm, fifa11, cod mw3, blackops

played almost most of the deadly games except metro 2033....because m not getting that in the market......


just having a little trouble with nfs the run.....


will short that out soon 


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/laptops-netbooks-tablets/147734-dell-xps-15-l502x-2.html


----------



## aniket.cain (Dec 7, 2011)

For gaming, get the 6165TX. For multimedia, get the Dell.


----------



## powerstarprince (Jan 7, 2012)

how to check frame rates or fps in games??


----------



## ico (Jan 7, 2012)

shadow said:


> how to check frame rates or fps in games??



FRAPS show fps, record video game movies, screen capture software

I'm locking this thread now. Since it was a random bump by a member whose post has been moved to the correct thread.


----------

